# Anyone noticed my new Avator lately? UPDATED



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay guys, I just can't hold it in any longer!

We have never seen Electro clipped or fitted up in the least. We got him fall of 2008 as a yearling - extremely fat and furry - and this is the first time we're seeing him all dolled up! LOL

We sent him for professional photos few weeks ago - first time ever for this experience. I must thank Toni Reece for doing a superb job on him in *only 3 days*! She had help and we thank everyone. Amie is an Equine Photographer from Australia and we're thrilled with her pictures of Electro. We have never seen him look like this!

I took Electro to Toni Reece's farm on a Wednesday - straight from the field - no work (gosh he's never been worked since I got him - and no he has never shown either). Toni and her crew put Electro through the paces and while they only had three (3) days - - he was a completely changed horse in our eyes - matter of fact, I walked right by him in the barn looking for him! LOL I dropped him off on Wednesday and they started working with him on Thursday - took pictures on Sunday! Unbelievable.

He's *not* a show horse, *he's a breeding stallion* so I'm not asking for critiques - I know there may be some faults in these pictures that some trainers may pick him apart - but for us, he's going to put some fantastic babies on the ground next spring with our Buckeroo mares. I'm sure if he had been somewhere for months he would look alot more toned and fit - but we had *3 days only* - and he was FAT (very fat) and his mane was totally TINA TURNER all over the place - - and way out of shape so for us - these pictures totally thrilled us. We've never razored a face, don't clip too well ourselves, we can't seem to get worthy pictures on our own (lots of cussing and screaming and throwing the camera) - and we would never have gotten anything this good. Actually, we never clipped Electro because he simply shedded out this spring/summer on his own. So this was an amazing transformation that we just can't get over. LOL

I knew that spending money on advertisements was totally useless without good pictures - that's what this was all about. Pictures to advertise with and promote his foals. Electro is a 2007 Buckeroo SON and has bred his first mares for 2010 arrival.

Thanks again to Toni Reece, Amie Anderson and all the groomers and workers that helped make this happen for Electo. I'm sharing just a few below -





































Thanks for letting me share .....

[SIZE=12pt]_*UPDATED - Okay, you asked to see BEFORE pics ....... is it the same horse???? I wasn't sure at first till I got to kiss that velvet nose LOL Here's the BEFORE of our boy:*_[/SIZE]



















He's not showing - nor has he ever shown. Does he have potential with alot of work? Who knows.

Does he have the bloodlines? Yes.

Does he have a champion sire? Yes - who can ignore Boones Little Buckeroo success stories?

Does he have champion brothers & sisters? Yes - Many!

*Electro's full sister- Little Kings Lets Talk About Bucks was the highest selling filly at the 2007 Heritage Sale. She was purchased by the Strong Heritage Partnership and was shown by Danielle Hill of Reece Family Miniatures. "Talk" won the 2007 World Reserve Champion Youth Mare and World Top Ten Open Yearling Mare titles. She was also part of the* *World Grand Champion Get of Sire Entry in 2007* *for Buckeroo- his 4th Get of Sire Grand Title! *

*We're looking forward to Electros first foals in 2010 - crossed with our Buckeroo mares (and a few other bloodlines too) - maybe he's not in the showring - but he's "working" for us and hopefully his foals will end up in the showring. He's certainly got the credentials behind him.*

Thanks for all the comments - we were over the moon with the transformation to say the least. I think we were more impressed at the rapid turnaround for this transformation. I wonder now what months of work with the right trainer would do for him? Perhaps he can come in as a Sr Stallion later - he's only 2 yrs old so anything is possible right? LOL Right now he's gotta make babies for us though! LOL


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! A really stunning boy especially with no conditioning!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Sometimes it is AMAZING what a little soap and water and a haircut can do for ya! LOL

He is a pretty boy!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 21, 2009)

oh my gosh... he sure is handsome... I really really really like him! I tell ya if you would not have told me I would have never known he wasn't a showhorse...Let alone only had 3 days of work and grooming....


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 21, 2009)

He's gorgous and those are great pictures. Would love to see a "before" picture if you have one.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 21, 2009)

wooo handsome boy you got there





wonderful pics


----------



## minie812 (Sep 21, 2009)

As my MaMa would say.."You shore clean up good"


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice. I think he looks great. I love those Buckeroo boys.....finially got my LTD Magic Man daughter, It may take awhile, but the next horse I get is going to be a Buckeroo son.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting the before pictures. Wow - what a transformation. Can't help but wonder how they made him look so much slimmer in only 3 days. Weight Watchers maybe????


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 22, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> Thanks for posting the before pictures. Wow - what a transformation. Can't help but wonder how they made him look so much slimmer in only 3 days. Weight Watchers maybe????


He was stalled, wore neck sweats and was worked 25 mins per day in the round pen. He recieved no hay at all and wore a muzzle in the stall to prevent him from nibbling shavings etc. LOL

I'm told too that when they bring another stallion out in range, the boys will "suck it up" which helps alot.

Poor dear Electro knew NOTHING about all that stuff - he didn't even know how to stand square or do half those poses - he was truly happy to get home! ha


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Sep 22, 2009)

W



W

Makes me wonder what I have standing out in my paddocks. . .


----------



## GOTTACK (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing, beautiful pictures and what a differance before and after pictures..

Lisa


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 28, 2009)

Great looking boy. Amazing pictures. Can't wait to see his babies in the spring!


----------



## twister (Sep 28, 2009)

What a handsome boy and what a transformation, you should show him





Yvonne


----------



## wendi leigh (Oct 4, 2009)

He sure is a beautiful young man, congratulations!!! And very nice pictures. I didn't know you were so close... hope you'll be up for a visitor one day?

-Wendi


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 4, 2009)

He is so beautiful


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone. We're just so tickled to finally have a real photo that does the Buckeroo legacy some justice. LOL

I can't get over the difference 3 days with a professional made (must always give kudos to Toni Reece & her staff and Amie the photographer) - that I know a few months would do him wonders. Who knows what his future holds - right now he's making babies for us.



We ALWAYS welcome visitors! A couple of forum members have been to tour the farm and see horses - and we always feel blessed when they are enjoying themselves so much that they spend the entire day with us! LOL

*The only stipulation is you have to be willing to hug and kiss some horses - because they truly do expect it from their visitors*!



We open pastures and barns to you - and they will encircle you dying for your pats and strokes - they'll be pushing eachother out of the way screaming "me, me, me" !

Give us a call and we'll be sure to provide a visit you'll always remember -


----------

